# The Batman: Neues Batmobile erinnert an Serie aus den 60ern



## Darkmoon76 (5. März 2020)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *The Batman: Neues Batmobile erinnert an Serie aus den 60ern* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *The Batman: Neues Batmobile erinnert an Serie aus den 60ern*


----------



## Haehnchen81 (5. März 2020)

n aufgemotztes Muscle Car. Hm, unspektakulär. Fast schon schlicht. Nicht das es mir nicht gefällt, aber vom Hocker reißt mich das auch nicht... ist halt einfach nen hochgetuntes Auto. Unter Batmobil versteht man in der Regel ja doch eher ein Auto das schon auffällt... selbst das auto aus der Serie der 60er war "schrill"


----------



## Tek1978 (5. März 2020)

Hmmm, das findet nicht den Weg in meine Diecast Sammlung


----------



## CoDBFgamer (5. März 2020)

Sieht für mich eher nach einem Auto von Mad Max.


----------



## SOTColossus (6. März 2020)

Könnte auch direkt aus Fury Road stammen, gefällt mir nicht. Das aus den 60ern war wenigstens noch völlig überzeichnet mit seinen 2 Windschutzscheiben.


----------



## Headbanger79 (6. März 2020)

Mir gefällt es gut. Der Film soll ja anscheinend im "Year 2" seiner Batman-Karriere stattfinden. Da finde ich es OK, dass er noch nicht die superduper Ausstattung hat und ein noch relativ normales Fahrzeug fährt (was zumindest die Optik betrifft).


----------



## OdesaLeeJames (6. März 2020)

Das Auto erinnert eher an einen 1968 Dodge Charger  als an einen Futura.
Gefällt mir aber gut, würde ich mir schenken lassen.


----------



## OldShatterhand (7. März 2020)

Ich bin ja bekennender Fan des 89er Batmans, und auch der Wagen ist der beste.


----------



## Neawoulf (7. März 2020)

Gefällt mir an sich gut, würde ich auf den ersten Blick allerdings nicht unbedingt als Batmobile erkennen. Nach dem Panzerwagen aus den Nolan-Filmen (den ich nie mochte, auch die Filme waren mir zu "realistisch") auf jeden Fall ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung. Mein Ur-Batmobile, mit dem ich groß geworden bin, wird aber wohl auch das Ding mit der Turbine von 1989 bleiben.


----------

